

Life and death of Unicorns at Fotopedia - Octplane
http://fotopedia-code.tumblr.com/post/64393785879/life-and-death-of-unicorns

======
mercurial
Looks pretty cool. Does it work across multiple servers as well?

Signed, a former coworker (at your previous company).

------
riccardoforina
400kb for an useless image just on top of everything?

[http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/neverm...](http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/nevermind_nathan_fillion.gif)

